# Worst coyote pic you've ever seen



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

My new pet coyote was back tonight chillin out in the front yard. The Sheriffs came out but wanted to wait for a senior officer to come and shoot it since he had previously been bitten by a dog and didn't want to mess with a coyote:lol: . Needless to say, the coyote decided to take off before the senior officer arrived to attempt to get the coyote away from a house and have a safe shot. When they couldn't persuade animal control to come out he asked me if I could just make it go away. Not sure if I want to risk it even with the "verbal" permission since it is in the middle of a subdivision and I don't really want to risk negative press if anyone found out in the sub. Even though it has a broken leg and is staying 50 feet from the bus stop. Three people with three large nets would work perfectly since I now know his escape routes and where he is at night. Anyone want a coyote? BYON [Bring your own net]:lol:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Tech, I'd think one finely placed shot from even a .22 rim at a close distance would solve that problem. I'm sure if you shot it inside the house, nobody'd be the wiser. Just a thought.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Bow Shot. :evilsmile 

FRANK


----------



## 3mancubs (Jan 10, 2005)

Let's see, the cops won't shoot,animal control won't come out,the neighborhood is in danger.
If that animal has a broken leg it will be hungry. Talk to the police,animal control, and neighbors immediately! If you have to kill it yourself, do it.
It sounds like you are worried about how the neighbors will feel about this.
How will you feel about this, when a child is attacked?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Everyones right here. If you shoot it then you take the risk of the animal rights activist 2 houses down saying how you should of taken it in and nursed it back to health. If you trap it then you got the same problem. And if it eats a kid your an *****hole for not killing it when you had the chance. Wow! Good Luck. 

I like the bow idea. I would make a night of it. Go get a case of beer and one of the finest cuban cigars you can get. Sit on the roof till he shows up then put one in em, light the cigar to pay your last respects. Then that way your covered, cause you got it out of the neighborhood and you disposed of the yote in silence and had a nice funeral service for it. :lol:


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

If it runs off in the same place each time then hang a snare or 2. Just remember our snares are non-leathel and you will have a live coyote to deal with. Don't you have a local wild animal control business listed in the yellow pages?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Good thing it is not a crook..."waited till xxx got here." Sounds like an ad for a CPL.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

if you wanna tag team it i live within 10 miles of your house

im definitely thinking bow shot as well, as for a snare, i have an idea of a the sub division your in i wouldnt suggest that unless you actually watch the snare while its up, seems like to many things can go wrong in those neighbor hoods


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

3mancubs said:


> How will you feel about this, when a child is attacked?


I have spoken with the neighbors and none of them really seem to care one bit. They don't seem alarmed that an injured coyote is sleeping 50 feet from their 6 year old's bus stop or that it has been there for a week. Nor do they care that animal control was unable to catch it and have since given up. Sure their are private animal control complanies around here but I am not going to pay for the removal. 

So, the dilemma. Do I get rid of it and make the neighborhood safe from a potentially dangerous coyote? Since I was asked informally by the cops to do so a "yes" answer sounds likely. But, let's say others find out that I trapped and killed a coyote in the sub and all the antis come out of the woodwork. Now, there is just another bad example of illegal trapping and killing a poor injured coyote. The no answer is a little more compelling. I have no kids, the parents of the children don't care, animal control and the cops don't want to deal with it.........Maybe it's better to just leave the coyote alone and let it start killing the neighborhood cats and let some more folks have bad experiences with it.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

elvis said:


> if you wanna tag team it i live within 10 miles of your house
> 
> im definitely thinking bow shot as well, as for a snare, i have an idea of a the sub division your in i wouldnt suggest that unless you actually watch the snare while its up, seems like to many things can go wrong in those neighbor hoods


 

If we had nets we could catch the coyote pretty easily. I know his escape routes and he is in the same place every night. 5 people would be a snap but it can be caught with 3.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

What would happen if you contacted local law enforcement, summarized with them all of the points that you made, then said that you would be willing to kill the animal by use of either bow or .22, but if you are told that you cannot do so, then insist that the animal be removed, out of concern for neighborhood safety AND for humane considerations for the animal? Honestly, part of the concern could be the yote itself...if it has a broken leg, it is constantly in pain, getting more and more hungry and is probably living a miserable existance. This seems the only alternative to live trapping and then sending the animal to a local zoo (one would be willing to foot the bill, of course).
As for the reactions of the "antis"...if you feel that the action you are taking is right and you have received the "blessings" of local law enforcement, perhaps you need not be so concerned about their reactions.
All that being said, regardless of what you decide to do, you have my respect for the concern you have shown for all involved.
Good luck,
DaveW


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

Have you tried calling your local CO and see what he suggests?They can issue you a permit to get rid of an injured or nusance animal.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

Trap it and Kill it, Any trap , Leg hold ,Snare. once hes in the trap,get a tree branch with a ( Y ) on the end of it. hold his neck down with the tree branch and step on his chest, this will kill him fast. alot of your trappers do this instead of shooting the animal so they dont mess up the fur, this is one way you wont have to use a firearm, and also if his leg is already broke he wont be able to put up a good fight.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Gramps said:


> Trap it and Kill it, Any trap , Leg hold ,Snare. once hes in the trap,get a tree branch with a ( Y ) on the end of it. hold his neck down with the tree branch and step on his chest, this will kill him fast. alot of your trappers do this instead of shooting the animal so they dont mess up the fur, this is one way you wont have to use a firearm, and also if his leg is already broke he wont be able to put up a good fight.


 
I am well aware of how to dispatch a coyote without a firearm. Back when I used to trap nearly every day of the season I never carried a firearm. I never used the "Y" stick. Just a stick and when they bite the stick.......

I will call the CO. I could catch him tonight. He seems to let me get closer to him than anyone else. Plus he comes back within about 5 minutes. I am thinking about a little gang set with a game bird hanging above it. It wouldn't work in the fields but I am pretty sure he will get caught in it. I'll post a report if I do it and if the LEO tell me to go ahead. Once caught I will just call dispatch and have them pick it up once caught.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ain't living in the burbs grand!?!

Outside of the city, the matter could have been handled in 10 seconds time a week ago!

Good luck.....whatever you are going to do- do it soon while I have enough cash to post your bond!!:lol::yikes:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll take you up on that Joel. Just make sure you answer the dang phone:lol: . Traps are set. Wish me luck that I don't catch the neighbors cat. I only have about a 6 hour window before I have to disable the traps. I can't risk keeping them live for when the neighborhood wakes up. Looking at the set I don't see how any coyote would step foot in it. I tried to set for the rear feet since it has a broken leg in front.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe someone got to him or he chose to find a warmer bed because this is the first night in about a week that he hasn't came "home" to sleep. I had to cover the traps and remove the bait before morning so maybe tomorrow night he will come back and I can get him to check the set out. I am sacrificing a whole rooster pheasant from a game farm on this set so I hope he comes back tomorrow or that he never comes back again.


----------



## H2Ofowl (Jan 10, 2005)

Mike

Just a thought. You started a thread about "illegally" trapping and killing a coyote in your Macomb Township subdivision. Your public profile and website info make you easy to identify. 

Your intentions, although admirable, could get you in real trouble.

Is losing your hunting privledges, the criminal charges, fines and possible jail time worth the lives of a few cats in the neighborhood?

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

H2Ofowl said:


> Mike
> 
> Just a thought. You started a thread about "illegally" trapping and killing a coyote in your Macomb Township subdivision. Your public profile and website info make you easy to identify.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly. Even though the cops asked me to do it the points you made are exactly why I don't trust the catching and killing the coyote in the sub. Since animal control gave up on catching it and noone is in a fervor about a crippled coyote hanging out at the bus stop I think it is better to let someone else take care of it or let it get into trouble on its own. I have been thinking all along that I don't want to be the person that risks another bad press opportunity for outdoorsmen. The thing never came over last night and he hasn't shown himself yet tonight so it looks like I don't need to do anything about it. I never finished the set last night since he never came back. My "agreement" with the cops was that they would kill it once I caught it. But, they didn't give me anything in writing so that is why I am so reluctant.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you thought about a live trap. Like a big raccoon cage trap. Where the coyote can walk into the trap to eat but once it is in it is trapped inside the trap. Then if you have a truck you can take it out to the country.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> Then if you have a truck you can take it out to the country.


Relocating animals is also against the law. 

Dispatch him if caught.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I was not telling him to relocate the animal. If you get the drift, I was implying something else. But a live trap is legal to use, maybe he can contact a wildlife refuge or, a wildlife zoo, I know of one that was down by temperance. They are trying to rebuild after it was torched by activists.


----------



## BigFinnFire (Jan 4, 2007)

You have spoken with the sheriffs, informally , they have told you to take care of the situation, I would talk with the CO ,like you said you were going to, get permit, and shoot it with the .22 ,safe shot of course away from the houses, and post the pics later... I am proud of the fact that you are meticulously planning this all out! good luck!!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

employ the UP motto shoot,shovel,shutup better known as the three s's


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

micooner said:


> employ the UP motto shoot,shovel,shutup better known as the three s's


From who ive talked to some DNR promote this, expecially in the UP if you know what i mean


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I am starting to think someone has beaten me to it. No sign of him for two days and that is very odd since he was very predictible in his routine and was getting fresh quail dinners for a few nights [the sheriffs asked me to supply him with a few to encourage him to stick around for a few days]. Shooting it is totally out of the question. Where I am staying is $300-400k houses all on 60x120 lots so space is cramped and everything echoes in the winter and any informal agreement with the cops won't hold up if there is an uproar from other neighbors. I set the traps but am waiting to bait the set and uncover the traps for when he is back in the area. I currently have them covered so nothing has access to getting caught at the moment. If he comes back all I have to do is uncover them and put the bait in the appropriate spot. I don't think the cops got him because one asked if he was "gone yet" yesterday. He would have heard if another cop or animal control got him so he is either dead already or changed his routine to get out of the snow.


----------



## Da-Fish (Aug 11, 2004)

just saw the yote on fox 2 news if you need help gett'n it i will help put it down


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought he was dead. I haven't seen him all week now. What did it say on the news? If he is still in my area I will start looking for him again.


----------



## Da-Fish (Aug 11, 2004)

i think hes still there maybe just went around the corner was new footage. the guy they interveiwed was upset because know one would help get him out of the neighborhood cops/animal control.....


----------

